# Dragon's Tail Couloir RMNP



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> On Saturday April 23rd, I did Dragon's Tail Couloir on Flattop in Rocky Mountain National Park with a strong crew. This is the first line in a very long time where I was nervous dropping in as it is high consequence if you blow it up top. The couloir is just in an amazing setting and the cloud bank that rested up against Flattop made it difficult at times and eery at times. Here is the POV I took from it. Enjoy.


Holy shit dude!! That is awesome!!! You definitely take your SL places that I can only dream about taking mine at this point.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Very sick! How long of a hike was it to get there?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AcroPhile said:


> Very sick! How long of a hike was it to get there?


It's about two hours and around 2k vertical climbed. The vertical is gained over a few miles though so there weren't really any very steep climbs to get there. Flattop mountain lives up to it's name.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Very awesome. I'm always down for the AIC soundtracks too.

I don't think I'd want to try something that sketch in flat light foggy conditions. For my ass to give that a go, I'd be looking for nothing less than perfect conditions.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Very awesome. I'm always down for the AIC soundtracks too.
> 
> I don't think I'd want to try something that sketch in flat light foggy conditions. For my ass to give that a go, I'd be looking for nothing less than perfect conditions.


Mad Season!!! not AIC  although it is Layne singing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Chef Jer said:


> Mad Season!!! not AIC  although it is Layne singing.


You are correct good sir. Brainfart on my part.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Killclimbz - How many years riding did it take for you to have the skill/huevos to start trying stuff like that????


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been riding for 21 years. Riding the backcountry and riding a splitboard for the last ten.

This is a line I would have tried within the first five years of when I started riding. I had the riding ability then, but not the backcountry knowledge to do it safely.

It really is a proud line. Around 50 degrees for the first 200-300 vertical, and a solid 45 degrees for another 1500 vertical maybe longer. Throw in the huge cliffs lining the chute and you have a life long memory burn. The Dead Elk and Dragon's Tongue lines also look pretty amazing. If I get lucky I may get to do a return trip to do one of those or maybe a crazy line on Notch Top. Hard to say though, as weather and temps have a big say on if I can even attempt a line like that or not. Coming back home alive is the number one goal when I go out.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Chef Jer said:


> Mad Season!!! not AIC  although it is Layne singing.



such a great album!!! layne singing with mike mccready on guitar.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Shocktroop531 said:


> such a great album!!! layne singing with mike mccready on guitar.


I agree - great album!!! I have to compliment Killzclimb on the soundtrack.. not a song I would have thought of for that video but it fit great!!!!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Great vid!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

sick... good tune too


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

outstanding video!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

- Solid crew 
- Good conditions
- FKNA! awesome line
- Excellent sound track

Your POV = :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Let me know next time you're setting up a crew to tour in the park. 

oh how I love RMNP.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd love to make some turns in RMNP. I've hiked damn near the entire east side of that park from my summers living up in Estes back in college.


----------



## PK_303 (May 5, 2011)

That looks awesome! This year was pretty crazy, whats the snow pack like on a normal year in the chute... is it usually pretty stable or does it change day to day like everything else?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a continental snow pack like everywhere in the state, so yes it varies day to day. It's something I wouldn't even think of getting on until March at the earliest. If that bitch goes, you could be in big trouble. The couloir definitely has more snow in it than normal. The crux of the route, usually a finger of two going around rocks is almost 100% filled in. Making it a much more "casual" ride this year. We nailed it on a good stability window. A few days later and I'm sure we would have backed off. Probably wouldn't have even bothered to try it actually.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

simply awesome! great video & story to go with it!


----------

